# Megasquirt 1.8t



## Junior Bacon (Nov 11, 2005)

I see a few people have 1.8t's on megasquirt.
im about to do megasquirt on mine, its a 1.8t in a mk3.
what version, mods, etc.. would i need when i order it?
if its easy enough i would like to run the 4 pin COP, but idk what megasquirt i would have to buy to make that work?
unless somone is selling a Ms setup for a 1.8t









yes i searched


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Megasquirt 1.8t (Junior Bacon)*

If you're building it from a kit, you will need the parts to mod it for PWM idle control and could use logic level spark outputs if you're running the Bosch 211 ignition module. If you're not using the Bosch module, you'd need to get four coil drivers (most kits only have one coil driver). A JimStim would also be a good idea - it can duplicate the 60-2 crank trigger signal for testing things out.
If you are buying a ready made Megasquirt, contact the vendor directly as most of them can build Megasquirts to order with specific extra inputs and outputs.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt 1.8t ([email protected])*

I would not recommend running the 211 type ignition amps, they're *very* prone to failure. If you're using AEB 3 pin coils, just use Bosch BIP drivers in the MS ECU or an aftermarket ignition box. 
You can also drive the 4pin later style powered coils, with an added transistor. Most need the 2N4033's http://www.msextra.com/ms2extr...Vpull


----------



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Megasquirt 1.8t (need_a_VR6)*

I'm building a MSIIv3.0 for my 1997 Audi A4 (QTM) Just finished the JimStim two weeks ago... -BTW, I bought everything from Matt. DIY autotune ships silly fast...

I am having a nightmare of a time FINDING a few things necessary to continue my build. I have yet to find the PWM idle valve, nor anyone who can tell me where it is located? also, the TPS, IAT sensor, coolant temp sensor? -come to think of it, I can't find anything regarding the location of sensors on these cars. Can any of you help me out with any of these?
BTW, I'm in Bonita Springs, FL, -not too far from you!
In my searches for Megasquirt + 1.8T + COP ignition subjects, I've noticed a great deal of questions get asked regarding this, but they seem to fade away unanswered... I think alot more people would Megasquirt their 1.8's if there were some specific writeups directing us HOW. I would be happy to post up pics of ANYTHING from my Audi project if it helps anyone.
Here's a link to some info on COP ignition as related to MS: 
http://www.extraefi.co.uk/cop_ignitor.htm
_Modified by jk35 at 4:57 PM 12-2-2008_


_Modified by jk35 at 4:58 PM 12-2-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Megasquirt 1.8t (jk35)*


_Quote »_I have yet to find the PWM idle valve

It's on the throttle body, along with the TPS. The IAT sensor is on the intake manifold - look behind the throttle body. And the CLT sensor is on the back of the cylinder head. It's going to help if you have a factory service manual for the car; these have a lot more information than the Hayes manuals.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt 1.8t ([email protected])*

The idle valve is built into the TB on the earlier cars it's a black and a white wire of thicker gauge then the rest. It's a PWM valve so those mods work but use very different settings then the 2-wire (they like higher freq). If you have an AEB driving the 3 wire coilpacks with no ignition modules and installing BIP drivers in your MS box is the simplest solution and deletes the problematic 4 channel ignition module.


----------

